# What do you think of Argentina?



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, I created this thread because I always wondered what's the image foreigners have of my country. Is it seen as a "good" or as a "bad" country? Is it a relevant country in the world stage or you hardly hear anything about it? Anyway, the thing is that you have to post your thoughts on Argentina


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

honestly, I know little about Argentina other than having a good national basketball team that is also known for playing dirty. I was surprised a year ago when I learned most Argentinians are "white" looking, I assumed they would be tan/brown like the stereotypical latin american.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

A mid income South American nation similar to but smaller than Brazil. Grasslands and A capital city with a name difficult to pronounce.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Hardly ever hear a thing about it here in Norway. Argentina for me pretty much means Buenos Aires. I don't feel the country itself have managed to establish any identity outside the ones of your capital. Buenos Aires is a gorgeous city though.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

My brother went to live there for a few months because of his job. I two Argentine friends and they're among the sweetest people I've met. They don't even curse which was a surprise to me because I heard they cursed like sailors.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

football and hot cougars are the only things I can think of.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Most people in Canada think that all South American countries are basically Mexico with slight differences.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing and hot girls!



koolio said:


> Most people in *Canada,Usa,Asia,Europe,Africa* think that all South American countries are basically Mexico with slight differences.


now is ok


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

A beautiful country that could've been great, but ended up being a middle income country just like the rest of Latin America, even though economy, construction and importance wise it lacks way behind Brazil and Mexico I would say socially it is much better than those two, along with Chile.

That's my two cents.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't think of it at all.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> Amazing and hot girls!
> 
> now is ok


It also doesn't help that Chilean people are usually seen waving the Texas flag at soccer matches and what not. Gringos end up thinking that they are Mexicans native to the state.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

A little stuck up, but mostly nice.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

They dont like the US very much


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

koolio said:


> It also doesn't help that Chilean people are usually seen waving the Texas flag at soccer matches and what not. Gringos end up thinking that they are Mexicans native to the state.


You're a ****** too


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

weava said:


> national basketball team that is also known for playing dirty.


you just described argentina reputation in south america in every sport they play.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

I love argentina, I have a few friends there


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

I know there are gorgeous girls down there :yes:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Gosh and I love tango! tango is part of my life now


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I love Argentina! :cheers2:
As soon as we get rid of Dilma and Cristina we will grow faster!



koolio said:


> Most people in Canada think that all South American countries are basically Mexico with slight differences.





Peregrin Tuk said:


> now is ok


True. Notice that South America has no continental forum like North America, Europe, Oceania and Asia do. We are just grouped with all kind of Caribbean, Central American, and even North American countries. hno:

No problem at all with these countries but why are we the only ones without a continental forum? I asked once to Jan and he didn't even answer. I asked in another opportunity to a mod he answered just that it won't happen. :bash: :lol:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

I actually hate the term "latin america", I think it generalizes a little bit too much and I hate the fact that people in the U.S and other places when they say "latin america" they usually think about mexicans right away and think that south america is the same as mexico 

"Latin America" is a fake term! nobody in south america is going to call themselves latin american, people prefer to call themselves south american or american (I'm not going to talk more about this usa vs america thing but its true.)


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Let's let skyprince's post be the turnaround for the thread.

Geographically speaking, Argentina's regions resembles a lot of US regions. Northern Argentina reminds of the Deep South. The Pampas remind me of the Great Plains. The Andes remind me of the Rockies, and Tierra del Fuego reminds me of coastal Alaska.

Argentina also has a high influence from across Europe, not just the Iberian peninsula which makes our two countries similar on that regard too.

An overall beautiful country with beautiful cities.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

musiccity said:


> Let's let skyprince's post be the turnaround for the thread.
> 
> Geographically speaking, Argentina's regions resembles a lot of US regions. Northern Argentina reminds of the Deep South. The Pampas remind me of the Great Plains. The Andes remind me of the Rockies, and Tierra del Fuego reminds me of coastal Alaska.
> 
> ...


I always thought the same about the geographical similarites of Argenitna and the USA. Patagonia in general combines landscapes of all around USA, canyons, mountains, deserts, glaciers, plateaus, forests, etc.

And yes, aside from Spanish influence, we've had a great Italian and French influence. There's also a great German and Swiss influence in Patagonia.



The Cake On BBQ said:


> First of all I'm not an atheist, secondly, they are the ones who force their believes and lifestyles upon others so your argument is invalid.


Then you should not act as they do, because then you're as "bad" as they are and that turns you into a hypocrite.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Edit.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Guajiro1 said:


> I always thought the same about the geographical similarites of Argenitna and the USA. Patagonia in general combines landscapes of all around USA, canyons, mountains, deserts, glaciers, plateaus, forests, etc.
> 
> And yes, aside from Spanish influence, we've had a great Italian and French influence. There also a great German and Swiss influence in Patagonia.


Isn't there also a lot of people of Middle Eastern descent in Argentina (Arabs and Jews)


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Just because I can't let myself be seen as a bad guy, I would just like to say that at no point did I intend to be critical of Americans (from the US, for clarification). The ignorant, preconceived notions of Argentina that I mentioned were meant to be exclusively attributed to Canadians. Also I firmly believe that South Americans are not completely in the wrong for being sensitive about their identity. I can appreciate why they would care about how other countries think of them.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Guajiro1 said:


> I always thought the same about the geographical similarites of Argenitna and the USA. Patagonia in general combines landscapes of all around USA, canyons, mountains, deserts, glaciers, plateaus, forests, etc.
> 
> And yes, aside from Spanish influence, we've had a great Italian and French influence. There also a great German and Swiss influence in Patagonia.


and I've read somewhere that New York City and Buenos Aires had a sort of rivalry back then (at least in the Americas, if not the world).


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

musiccity said:


> Isn't there also a lot of people of Middle Eastern descent in Argentina (Arabs and Jews)


Yes, we even had a muslim president actually (although he later became catholic) who built a great mosque in Buenos Aires but unfortunately ruined our economy and is now considered as the worst democratic president the country ever had, people even call him "the unmentionable" making fun of him saying his name attracts bad luck, his name is Carlos Menem


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow. Didn't know Argentina had a Muslim president before the US. Unfortunately Argentinian presidents usually gain a poor reputation worldwide.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, there's football and the "default crisis" i read about in one of my classes
and then of course the Miss Reef stuff Argentina is getting more famous for.
I also know that Argentina has its own "original cowboys" and that a lot of Nazis escaped to 
Buenos Aires after world war 2.








There also seems to be a widespread view about Argentina and Brazil being 
fierce rivals on the football front though i doubt it's true.:dunno:
Whenever one of my friends talks about Pele being the best another always
comes up with Maradona's name (hand of God goal) and an argument starts.

The best right now is of course Messi. (even though i hate Barcelona due to my royalty for Man. United)
And the pope is Argentinian too.The country has a lot
going for it right now from an international view perspective.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

My personal view of Argentina is better than most others' from this continent. The landscapes are amazing, the cities are beautiful (not just Buenos Aires), they're good at two great sports, it has amazing European and indigenous history ect. Interesting history and country. Of course it has undergone some economic and social turmoil, but this is not unique to this country.



Unfortunately the stereotypes surrounding this country are rather plentiful.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

Edit


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

koolio said:


> Wow. Didn't know Argentina had a Muslim president before the US. Unfortunately Argentinian presidents usually gain a poor reputation worldwide.


It is similar to the Obama being a Muslim controversy. That president converted to the Christian faith long before he run for office. ( Nothing wrong if he had not converted).


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

In the latin forum most people think I hate it.

I love Argentina, it's culture (tango, humor, food, arquitecture, rock, etc), and BS AS is the most beautiful city in South America IMO.

The only thing I don't like is the people that govern it. They are not at the height of such a great country.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

musiccity said:


> And yet a Panamanian or a Nicaraguan will come in and disagree and say they are not North American, etc. etc.
> 
> Do you see the point I am trying to make?


I see.



musiccity said:


> SSC South of USA-ers are a touchy group


There's no such group, music. That's what we are trying to say. If you didn't get it yet calling us a latin would be like calling you a *******. You will still be my friend, I won't get upset or mad about you but it won't *ever* sound nice. 

You might call us whatever you want but that doesn't mean that if we don't like we are unsecure neither have problems with our identity. We just see ourselves differently. For us because we speak neo latins languages doesn't make us latins, specially because this people never existed. It's a fact that doesn't matter.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

koolio said:


> Just because I can't let myself be seen as a bad guy, I would just like to say that at no point did I intend to be critical of Americans (from the US, for clarification). The ignorant, preconceived notions of Argentina that I mentioned were meant to be exclusively attributed to Canadians. Also I firmly believe that South Americans are not completely in the wrong for being sensitive about their identity. *I can appreciate why they would care about how other countries think of them.*


Some people might think we are unsecure but we care about what others think because we consider their opinion is relevant. Their society is advanced and its people is clever. If we didn't care be sure it's because we do not appreciate some countries. So yes, if a Chilean gets you into a debate on what he is, it's a good sign.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Fred_ said:


> There's no such group, music. That's what we are trying to say. If you didn't get it yet calling us a latin would be like calling you a *******. You will still be my friend, I won't get upset or mad about you but it won't *ever* sound nice.
> 
> You might call us whatever you want but that doesn't mean that if we don't like we are unsecure neither have problems with our identity. We just see ourselves differently. For us because we speak neo latins languages doesn't make us latins, specially because this people never existed. It's a fact that doesn't matter.


okay truce, as long as you don't call me a Unitedstatian :lol:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> A little stuck up, but mostly nice.


I actually get that vibe as well.

The Argentinians I've met are pleasant enough though as a whole I get the vibe that it's a little more acceptable to 'play dirty'. Maybe why Argentina appears to have such unfulfilled potential. 
I do see the stereotypical latin temperament strongly in Argentinians. Too much heart and passion (which can come off cocky), Not enough discipline and thought (which can be cold)?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Walbanger said:


> I do see the stereotypical latin temperament strongly in Argentinians. Too much heart and passion (which can come off cocky), Not enough discipline and thought (which can be cold)?


Not enough discipline and thought ? I think Southern European origin- people are the most balanced and nicest people I've seen .

There are cultures which are too high on discipline & thought but unfortunately they always lack vibe, hospitality, good social life etc. Life can be very boring & depressing.

While in contrary, there are cultures which are very friendly & there is great display emotion, but they always lack discipline, order and professionalism. Life is not fulfilling with poverty, bad infrastructure , disorderliness etc

I love cultures *which lie in between* i.e. Southern Europe, Turkey , Argentina, Chile .. to me these are the most balanced and the best lifestyle!!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Argentina only tends to make the news here if they are going on about the Falklands again or if they are out in the street banging pans. Having said that the gas explosion a couple of days ago made the news.

The history of the invasion and general Falklands conflict plus Maradona cheating in the 1986 world cup means that Argentina is generally seen as a bogeyman country here, which is a pity.

Otherwise it is mostly known for beef, tango and economic crises.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The last time Argentina made the news in Canada was during their financial crisis and Scotiabank pulled out. Strangely, smaller latin American nations like Chile, Cuba, and Costa Rica have a higher profile here.

Canadians that know about Argentina largely had to self-educate themselves.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

musiccity said:


> okay truce, as long as you don't call me a Unitedstatian :lol:


You got it. Imagining opening SSC main page and see "Unitedstatian Forum" everyday.

_____________________

Back to the topic what I love about Argentina:

. Their chicks when in Punta del Este (unfortunately we can't post pics of sexy chicks anymore).
. Tango
. Gotan Project
. Their history
. Their national symbols and monuments:



















. Buenos Aires and it's fresh air (city really deserves the name)
. Their Pampas landscape
. Buenos Aires underground:










Patoruzu:










. Indigenous culture.
. Women... :drool:
. "End of the world atmosphere": because it has vast fields and it's deep in the south it gives this feeling which is cool BTW.
. Nature
Etc (I won't remember everything).


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

I do like Argentina very much in almost every aspect. It is a very beautiful country with varied nature, majestic landscapes, nice architecture and a world-class capital. It is a pity for me that its economy develops in a slower pace than many other countries, both inside and outside South America but I am optimistic that Argentina will make the best from its huge potential in the future. 

And last but not least - I fully support Argentina in the dispute over the Malvinas.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

isaidso said:


> The last time Argentina made the news in Canada was during their financial crisis and Scotiabank pulled out. Strangely, smaller latin American nations like Chile, Cuba, and Costa Rica have a higher profile here.
> 
> Canadians that know about Argentina largely had to self-educate themselves.


It seems that the 2001 crisis really marked the worlds view on us, although that happened more than a decade ago.




Fred_ said:


> . Buenos Aires underground:


I'm sorry to tell you that the century old Belgian trains were replaced last March with these:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Guajiro1 said:


> I'm sorry to tell you that the century old Belgian trains were replaced last March with these:


Now I no longer like Argentina. hno:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Don't worry, the old ones will be put in service on weekends as an attraction :lol:


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Our decadent neighbor on the other side of the Andes. Nice girls, nice parties, widespread corruption, disfunctional politics, football culture, people proud of their european heritage.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Fred_ said:


> . Gotan Project


Gotan Project is actually french.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Guajiro1 said:


> It seems that the 2001 crisis really marked the worlds view on us, although that happened more than a decade ago.


I think it is not just that crisis but the numerous crises over the last 70-80 years.

Argentina is known (by those people who take an interest in such things) as a country that was once among the richest in the world, attracting migrants from all over the place, but which has since fallen further and further behind the richer countries. 

So that today it is not a place that is seen in the same way as other traditional new world migration destinations like USA, Canada, Australia etc.


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

Of course I know much more about Argentina since it's out closest country, but here are the main points:

1 - Formerly rich country that went through successive crises
2 - One of the best human developments in Latin America
3 - Really politicized (and usually leftist) people
4 - Beautiful people but who can't seem to have normal haircuts and clothes
5 - REALLY outgoing and extrovert people
6 - Great music
7 - Dangerous subway systems
8 - Bad presidents


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Those old subway trains were so cool!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jonesy55 said:


> I think it is not just that crisis but the numerous crises over the last 70-80 years.
> 
> Argentina is known (by those people who take an interest in such things) as a country that was once among the richest in the world, attracting migrants from all over the place, but which has since fallen further and further behind the richer countries.
> 
> So that today it is not a place that is seen in the same way as other traditional new world migration destinations like USA, Canada, Australia etc.


But those crisis were because of dictatorships...


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Guajiro1 said:


> It seems that the 2001 crisis really marked the worlds view on us, although that happened more than a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First this.



BringMe said:


> Gotan Project is actually french.


Now this. hno:


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

Xpressway said:


> Our decadent neighbor on the other side of the Andes. Nice girls, nice parties, widespread corruption, disfunctional politics, football culture, people proud of their european heritage.


The best assesment I've read about Argentina recently, from a Chilean perspective:

http://www.latercera.com/noticia/op...922-9-el-atroz-encanto-de-ser-argentino.shtml

_Algunos dicen que esto tiene que ver con nuestra baja autoestima, que no nos creemos el cuento. Que nos carga ver el éxito ajeno y por eso castigamos al que lo alcanza. ¿A quién le ha ganado? ¿De dónde salió este? ¿Qué se cree? Claro, uno podría decir que los argentinos tienen demasiada autoestima. Pero les resulta, ellos sí se la creen y generan héroes. Y por eso generan personas que llaman la atención en todo el mundo, mientras los chilenos no encantamos a casi nadie. Ni siquiera a nosotros mismos.
_


----------



## panaboom! (Sep 19, 2005)

Argentina = Excellent cow meat


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Christina has been called worse.

P.S. On the subject of cow meat, I believe the first refrigerated ships were those taking Argentinian beef to Britain.


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Argentina is a beautiful country with beautiful cities and a capitaly city that is up there in beauty with Paris or London (a little bit exagerated though it has some truth to it.)

Argentinean people have a reputation in Latinamerica for:

- being beautiful people

- Being arrogant

- Talking alot, just the spanish version of italians

- A very intelectual elegant upper-middle class (mostly Buenos Aires)

- Being ultra annoying (mainly people of Buenos Aires)

- Being ultra racists (but of course is a stereotype)


----------



## yohaniv (Nov 18, 2010)

My personal historical perception and conclusion is: Argentina is a country with great potential, but was and is being repeatedly screwed up by their own high ranked people (does not matter if they were "democrats" or "dictators"). People, culture, etc otherwise seems ok. Why not? Mostly Mediteranian culture sprouted on the other side of the world. But history obviously nailed your country on the plank of worlds averagness.


----------



## -:UberMann:- (Dec 9, 2009)

BringMe said:


> I actually hate the term "latin america", I think it generalizes a little bit too much and I hate the fact that people in the U.S and other places when they say "latin america" they usually think about mexicans right away and think that south america is the same as mexico
> 
> "Latin America" is a fake term! nobody in south america is going to call themselves latin american, people prefer to call themselves south american or american (I'm not going to talk more about this usa vs america thing but its true.)


I'm not defending sweeping generalizations but I don't think latinamerican countries are that different to Mexico. Some places a little bit poorer or richer, but I expect to find there more similarities than differences, population pretty much in the same boat :yes:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ Yes.... plus it's not like many south/central Americans don't identify as latin-americans contrary to what some forumers here pretend... Of course other identities often come first (national, regional, local, religious, political etc.) but anybody who has spent at least a few weeks in a lot of these countries (at least those I know off, Brazil for example might be a special case) would not get fooled by these forumers...


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

-:UberMann:- said:


> I'm not defending sweeping generalizations but I don't think latinamerican countries are that different to Mexico. Some places a little bit poorer or richer, but I expect to find there more similarities than differences, population pretty much in the same boat :yes:


Just because we speak the same language and have the same origins it doesn't mean we are all similar to one country or another. Each country has had it's own unique history that has shaped their actual reality. It's like saying the United States are like Australia just because they were both British colonies and because they both speak English.


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Xpressway said:


> Chileans have an island mentality, we don't feel part of anything but this is changing rapidly as Chileans feel closer to the rest of the world thanks to better roads, cheaper air tickets, better sea transport, communications (internet) and free trade agreements.
> 
> Still some parts of the country hosting a considerable share of the country's population are poorly connected to the main cities, let alone the rest of the world.


I think the term LATIN encircles a wide arrange of stereotypes that people in the southernmost countries of the continent don't tend to identify with.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Motul said:


> It's mostly Chileans and Argentineans who have a problem with the term "Latin".
> 
> I don't know about brazilians cause they might as well live on the moon as far as im concerned. The language creates a huge divide between them and the rest of Latin America.


On the other hand, Argentina has produced some of the most pan-latin american intellectuals out there :dunno: putting the Che aside because it sounds just too stereotypical there are other names such as Gino Germani, Walter Mignolo, Jose Pablo Feinmann...


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

There's no doubt about Argentina's human potential and the fact that it's probably the country that has given most to the world out of L.A. (nobel prize winners, inventors, writers, etc).


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

jpsolarized said:


> I think the term LATIN encircles a wide arrange of stereotypes that people in the southernmost countries of the continent don't tend to identify with.


Same thing with the terms "Asian", "African" and "European".

I think the term Latinamerican is just fine when referring to the whole region to the south of the U.S.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I, personally, have no problem with the term Latinamerican as I understand it means countries with it's language based on Latin, let it be Spanish, Portuguese or French, as there is also an Anglo America.


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Xpressway said:


> Same thing with the terms "Asian", "African" and "European".
> 
> I think the term Latinamerican is just fine when referring to the whole region to the south of the U.S.


Of course it is.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Well Jamaica, Haiti, Trindad & Tobago, and Guyana are certainly not latin American.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Guajiro1 said:


> It seems that the 2001 crisis really marked the worlds view on us, although that happened more than a decade ago.


Unfortunately that's the last Argentine news to reach our shores. I imagine it's the same elsewhere.


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

White, good beef, opposite weather. Also supposedly formerly rich.

Language wise, dreaded voseo comes to mind.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Fred_ said:


> I'll let you try. I already seen this scene and it was not exactly blank. Maybe if blank means suddenly serious.


No blank means as in "I have no idea what you are talking about". The Latino term is mostly used by US Americans of Latin American origin. 

Atleast in the case of Mexico, most people identify with Mexico and that's it. They probably know more about the US than any country south of Chiapas.

However Latin Americans living in the US identify with other Spanish speaking nations more than any other national origin. Since you do not live in the US, I do not expect you to understand.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Argentina has always been one of my favorite countries. I guess it comes from being such a fan as a kid of Diego Maradona. The city name of Buenos Aires also seemed so magical to me.

My brother is married to an Argentinian women so now my ties with the country are much stronger.

I think it's a great country only let down by its politicians. De Kirchner is so bad for the country.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Well Jamaica, *Haiti*, Trindad & Tobago, and Guyana are certainly not latin American.


Why not? They speak french, a latin language.


----------



## -:UberMann:- (Dec 9, 2009)

Which brings to the question, France is germanic or latin?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ A mix of both? :dunno:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

France and to a lesser extend the UK are hybrids of Latin and Germanic.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

French is a latin language

Of course I can't understand it, italian portuguese and spanish are basically the same language


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Grapefruit ( Citrus x Paradisi) in hotels breakfest:










I love it! Both the fruit itself and the juice. It's quite rare here.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

xrtn2 said:


> French is a latin language
> 
> Of course I can't understand it, *italian portuguese and spanish are basically the same language*


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Argentina is a country which has blowed its chances. They should look at Chile to see how the things should be done.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

El Che the best argentinian? AHAAAHAH are you kidding me?

The best argentinians:


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I could only recognize Gardel and Evita while Che is worldwide known.

A good film:






The founding father:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the architecture in Buenos Aires. Are there any other cities in Argentina with similar architectural treasures? 









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=225203









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...tina,_29th._Dec._2010_-_Flickr_-_PhillipC.jpg


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Fred_ said:


> A good film


Now that you mention about films, argentine cinema is probably one of the best in south america


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Most of these buildings (don't know these two in special) were litteraly copyed from Paris.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Galro said:


> I love the architecture in Buenos Aires. Are there any other cities in Argentina with similar architectural treasures?


of course! in codoba, rosario, bariloche you can find lots of architectural treasures and not only in argentina but in the whole south america.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Fred_ said:


> Most of these buildings (don't know these two in special) were litteraly copyed from Paris.


that's not true at all.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> Most of these buildings (don't know these two in special) were litteraly copyed from Paris.


Not sure that's fair. Many looks quite similar to buildings you will find in Milan and Barcelona too and as far as I know Italian architects (often) using Italian Liberty Stile was quite active in the city when it boomed. It was, just like New York, a blend between new richness and many colliding cultures. A rather exciting blend I must add.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to say but the first thing that always comes up in my mind:

When I think of Argentinia, I instantly think of S-Africa. The only two countries in the world where light coloured skin people actually live in slums?


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

When I think about Argentina, the first images that come to my mind are this:

*Evita*










*Buenos Aires*










*Maradona*










*Asados*










*Gauchos*











*Bad Politicians*


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

BringMe said:


> that's not true at all.





Galro said:


> Not sure that's fair. Many looks quite similar to buildings you will find in Milan and Barcelona too and as far as I know Italian architects (often) using Italian Liberty Stile was quite active in the city when it boomed. It was, just like New York, a blend between new richness and many colliding cultures. A rather exciting blend I must add.


Are you sure? This is a very spread history by themselves.

An Argentinian user even posted once which were those buildings which were exactly the same of some buildings in Europe.

This article iss less conclusive though:

Perhaps the grandest of all was the Congreso building. Opened in 1906 after nearly 9 years of work, and built in a Greco-Roman style with strong Parisian Beaux Arts influences, Congreso is the city's most imposing building. One of the main architects was Victor Meano, who was also involved in designing the Teatro Colón but was murdered before completion of either building. Certain elements within the structure call to mind the Argentine desire to emulate other countries. The overall scheme of the building, with its wings and central dome, mimics the U.S. Capitol in Washington, D.C. The bronze ornamentation at the roofline simulates that of the Paris Opera House, and the grand entrance, capped by bronze horses, is almost a direct copy of the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin. Though the exterior walls are made of Argentine granite, the building's interior is lavishly decorated with woods, tiles, marbles, bronzes, and other material imported from Europe. The Teatro Colón opened in 1908 and was perhaps the grandest example of Buenos Aires's desire to compete with the capitals of Europe. It, too, is filled with exquisite imported materials. After its opening, Italy's greatest opera stars, such as Enrico Caruso, graced its stage.

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/buenosaires/2299020062.html

This one is incisive when it says rich people from Argentina used to spend six months in Paris, copyed its buildings to build their houses back home.

http://ericksontribune.com/2009/11/buenos-aires-the-paris-of-south-america/

The Buenos Aires Metropolitan Cathedral, for instance, emulates a building in Europe:










Our embassy was clearly inspired in a specific Parisian building:










And many others specially in Palermo and Recoleta neighborhoods.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

joshsam said:


> I'm sorry to say but the first thing that always comes up in my mind:
> 
> When I think of Argentinia, I instantly think of S-Africa. The only two countries in the world where light coloured skin people actually live in slums?


What's "light coloured skin people"? You mean whites? 

Although there are poverty among whites in South Africa, their standards of life is pretty much the same of the US, Western Europe, Japan or Oceania. They male up only 10% of the population and form the top elite of a mid-income country.

Argentina is a totally different place, where almost 90% of the population is White, and for a GDP per capita of US$ 11,000 you'll necessarily have White people living in slums (which are not as widespread as you might think). The same goes for the Brazilian South: almost 80% of whites, US$ 15,000 GDP per capita and 2% of people living in slums, including of course, whites.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> Are you sure? This is a very spread history by themselves.
> 
> An Argentinian user even posted once which were those buildings which were exactly the same of some buildings in Europe.
> 
> ...



I did not intend to say that they did not borrow or copy architecture from Paris, but rather that the architecture is not only based on Paris' but rather many cities in Europe. It was a combination of many different styles and Buenos Aires had the wealth which made it possible for architects to get built building on a much larger scale than what was usually possibly in Europe.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Galro said:


> I did not intend to say that they did not borrow or copy architecture from Paris, *but rather that the architecture is not only based on Paris*' but rather many cities in Europe. It was a combination of many different styles and Buenos Aires had the wealth which made it possible for architects to get built building on a much larger scale than what was usually possibly in Europe.


So neither said I was *only* based on Paris. kay:


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

La Boca:










:nocrook:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> So neither said I was *only* based on Paris. kay:


I disagree with them being literally copied too though.  They are often considerable higher in Buenos Aires than Paris and Paris' architecture is purer while they in Buenos Aires have had a tendency to incorporate features from other architectural styles too. That is at least my impression from being and have read about both cities.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Galro said:


> I love the architecture in Buenos Aires. Are there any other cities in Argentina with similar architectural treasures?


There are quite a few cities with rich architectural blends in their downtown and suburban areas (what I love about Argentina cities is that their suburbs are dotted with beautiful churches, cultural institutions, schools, factories, public buildings, etc). Only Buenos Aires has buildings with such a monumental air to them but the rest of the cities have beautiful and harmonious urban landscapes.

My second favorite city is Mar del Plata. It is unique because it gave birth to a completely original residential style called chalet marplatense (Mar del Plata bungalow).

These are main cities that have many architectural treasures:

*Rosario, 1,300,000 inhabitants (it's often called a mini-Buenos Aires and has a similar massive variety of architectural styles)

*Mendoza, 1,050,000 inhabitants (it is one of Argentina's most developed cities, it is famous for the vineyards and mountain landscapes around it and for housing large and picturesque public parks and beautiful tree-lined streets, it has a feel similar to Southwest USA because of the desert)

*Mar del Plata, 700,000 inhabitants (where the country's elite used to bathe and frolic in summer, now it's an upper middle/middle class costal city in flux that is experiencing a mini-boom, it was even voted South America's best beach destination this year)

*La Plata, 800,000 inhabitants (where I live, it's decadent but projects a different grandeur that has it's special charm, it is full of imposing government buildings built in the 20's to 40's because it is the capital of the province of Buenos Aires while Buenos Aires city is autonomous)

*Salta, 600,000 inhabitants (Argentina's northern gem, it is vastly different from the other cities mentioned because it has a very well preserved colonial vibe to it since the other cities weren't big in the colonial times or they tore down all of their colonial heritage)

*Bariloche, San Martin de los Andes, and Ushuaia (alpine architecture is extremely widespread in these mountain towns that host a booming tourist industry)

Other cities are nice as well but aren't as famous for their landscapes, my impression is that if people aren't visiting these cities they are much more inclined to visit the breathtaking natural landscapes of places like the Patagonia, Andes mountain range, or Iguazu Falls.

*For anyone interested, please send me a PM so I can attach good links from SSC showcasing these cities.*


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Darklite, could you show some pics from Mar del Plata and its chalet marplatense? A link to SSC Argentina thread about it would be nice too.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Excuse me

Argentina = hot girls.



You can keep talking about buildings


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Fred_ said:


> Darklite, could you show some pics from Mar del Plata and its chalet marplatense? A link to SSC Argentina thread about it would be nice too.


Of course!

The chalet marplatense has distinct and recognizable features:

Tile roofs
Round facade in corners
Use of stone or brick in lower level walls
White colored exterior walls.



> The Mar del Plata style (Spanish: Estilo Mar del Plata, chalet Mar del Plata or chalet marplatense) is a domestic architectural style very popular during the decades between 1935 and 1950 mainly in the Argentine resort city of Mar del Plata, but extended to other coastal towns like Miramar and Necochea.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mar_del_Plata_style

Here are some photos from google

























































There are entire neighbourhoods like this (photos from forumer Jaguar):











and here is an amazing thread showing Mar del Plata where you can spot some of the homes in the first page (the whole thread is highly recommended)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428236


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Quite beautiful!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Geborgenheit said:


> Argentina is a country which has blowed its chances. They should look at Chile to see how the things should be done.


Chile is a beautiful country, but it has big social problems.



BringMe said:


> El Che the best argentinian? AHAAAHAH are you kidding me?


I also consider him the best thing my country has given to the world (along with the ballpoint pen :tongue3

And you should take Evita out of that list, she sympathized with the nazis and showed signs of anti-semitism.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Chile, big social problems? Not more than Argentina.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Buenos Aires
Tango
Maxima
Steak
Pampa


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I just asked my parents about Argentina and the only thing they could say about it was that they had Diego Maradona and that they got their asses kicked by the Brits over the Falkland Islands lol. Thankfully, I asked them if they thought Argentina was pretty much like Mexico and they said no.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ I'm surprised they forgot Messi and the Pope :lol:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Guajiro1 said:


> Chile is a beautiful country, but it has big social problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't answer troll

Chile and Argentina are different, and both with pro and cons

I insist: Hot Girls...:lol:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ I'm surprised they forgot Messi and the Pope :lol:


I think they stopped caring about soccer after the era in which Maradona was active so I don't think they know much about Messi. Also I think they were sympathetic towards Argentina over the Falklands issue lol.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ We are a peaceful country now that we're not being rulled by the military kay:


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Argentina like South Africa, Indonesia? :nuts:, I can't believe what i read; Argentina is more like a Spain, France, Italy with a geography veery similar to USA


----------



## TurboEngine (Jun 2, 2013)

They are rude and have a horrendous accent.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

TurboEngine said:


> They are rude and have a horrendous accent.


Pero que decís! :nuts:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

TurboEngine said:


> They are rude and have a horrendous accent.


???


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

The accent to me is the best after Madrid accent.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Juan Manuel Fangio:

5 times F1 Champion (1951, 1954, 1955, 1956, 1957)


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Guajiro1 said:


> And you should take Evita out of that list, she sympathized with the nazis and showed signs of anti-semitism.


And? I still like her.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Guajiro1 said:


> And you should take Evita out of that list, she sympathized with the nazis and showed signs of anti-semitism.




And so does he.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Why was she so popular anyway? Yes, I admit I never tryed to find out.


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

Motul said:


> The accent to me is the best after *Madrid accent*.


Wow, finally a foreigner from LATAM who likes our accent...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

TurboEngine said:


> have a horrendous accent.


For me they have the best accent among hispanics.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

The best or not when I start learning Spanish I'll learn their variant.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Motul said:


> And so does he.


What on earth are you implying? 

I love the jews anyway ... Yeah, who doesn't love the Jews?


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Atomicus said:


> Wow, finally a foreigner from LATAM who likes our accent...


Nonesense, so many people love the Madrid accent.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Fred_ said:


> Most of these buildings (don't know these two in special) were litteraly copyed from Paris.



Someone recently posted (I forget where) some old pictures of Argentine railway stations. If it was not for the signs they could have been London.

Clearly this is part of the British influence on Argentina in railways, ports, football clubs, polo clubs, and obscure towns that speak Welsh.

Despite the recent conflicts between our countries - the Falklands (forgiven), the hand of god (never) - I like Argentina. I've met and worked with many from there, with a couple counting as good friends. And I love their rugby team and will back them if not against England or Wales. If anyone recognises my avatar they will see another reason why I like Argentina.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Argentina: amazing country, wasted potential I think. Impression includes poor economic policies, high degree of European heritage, left leaning populism, large inflation. Culturally influential, but it could do bether: I think it is behind Mexico, Spain and Colombia among hispanophone nations.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Behind in what sense?


----------



## ElCaribeño (Jul 27, 2013)

Soccer and plenty of beautiful women


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ Behind in what sense?


It must be in terms of population ...


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

I think he means cultural influence, if I followed the punctuations correctly.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Right, didn't notice


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Luisana Lopilato. Enough said....


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Skyline_ said:


> Luisana Lopilato. Enough said....


Moro Anghileri. :drool:


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Fred_ said:


> Moro Anghileri. :drool:


I still prefer Lopilato.... :banana:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

I still prefer Rodrigo Guirao Díaz.


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Lopilato... meh

María Abadi :drool:
Sabrina Garciarena
Marcela Kloosterboer
Agustina Cordova

:banana:

Y a la MILF que conduce el noticiero del mediodía de telefé también le caigo, ni sé cómo se llama


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Argentina, in my opinion, is a country in South America neighbouring Paraguay and Chile.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

WrathChild said:


> Lopilato... meh
> 
> María Abadi :drool:
> Sabrina Garciarena
> ...


Maria Abadi face with Marcela Kloosterboer body= perfection.
Marcela was a Chiquitita? :lol:

I guess all of them are beautiful but none is equal to the indigenous look girl which was the receptionist of the hotel once I was there. :drool:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Argentina, in my opinion, is a country in South America neighbouring Paraguay and Chile.


+ Uruguay, Bolivia and Brazil.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

BringMe said:


> + Uruguay, Bolivia and Brazil.


Not in his/her opinion.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Two names come to mind when i think of Argentina and they are Lionel Messi and Diego Maradona. I don't know anything else about it apart from its passion for soccer.


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Fred_ said:


> Maria Abadi face with Marcela Kloosterboer body= perfection.
> Marcela was a Chiquitita? :lol:


Google tells me she was, I honestly didn't remember.

So you watched that shit in Brazil too? :lol:
Everybody here secretely watched that show as kids, though noone would admit it. If you were asked it was like 'pfffft, noo, course I don't watch that. It's for girls'. And then you'd get home from school and sit through it like it was the best thing ever.
I don't remember any of it, though.


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

I've done some research on Google Images.

It seems that literally every female member of the cast of Chiquititas grew up hot and sexy.

Interestingly enough, many of the secondary actresses are now consolidated stars except Agustina Cherri, who even though she had a brief phase of hot lolita, she didn't age as well as the others as a woman.

I'm aware this is a creppy post, so I'll just leave it there.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Is the vast Mestizo underclass of Argentina ruled over brutally by the descendants of the conquistadors?


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Paddington said:


> Is the vast Mestizo underclass of Argentina ruled over brutally by the descendants of the conquistadors?



:wtf:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Paddington said:


> Is the vast Mestizo underclass of Argentina ruled over brutally by the descendants of the conquistadors?


???


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

jartmo said:


> I've done some research on Google Images.
> 
> It seems that literally every female member of the cast of Chiquititas grew up hot and sexy.
> 
> ...


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Paddington said:


> Is the vast Mestizo underclass of Argentina ruled over brutally by the descendants of the conquistadors?


----------



## BOSS (Apr 13, 2007)

Love Argentina. I have no idea how much time I used to spend looking @ Argentina on SSC. 

Beautiful country with beautiful people. kinda fucked up too but what are you going to do.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ Behind in what sense?


In terms of cultural output. More coming out of the other three large hispanic states.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

BringMe said:


> I still prefer Rodrigo Guirao Díaz.


We don't care about men here. We are talking about the "fair sex" :cheers:


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

Robi_damian said:


> In terms of cultural output. More coming out of the other three large hispanic states.


Colombia produced a couple of artists of international projection like no other (Shakira, Juanes) but I don't think it reaches the level of cultural influence of Argentina among other spanish speaking countries. 

If we consider visual arts, literature, cinema, television, sports, music, etc. I'd say the influence of spanish speakin countries, historically, ranks as follows:

1) Spain
2) Mexico (more influent among northern latin america) and Argentina (more influent among South America)
3) The rest


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Colombia have coffee and drugs though, the two most important ingredients of the western civilization.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

What I think about Argentina:

- It's a beautiful country with a great landscape
- It was once the most advanced country in south america and it has been ruined by internal and foreign troubles. I'm really sad for that.
- It's probably the most italian country in the world.
- It's governed by a populist party and I'm worried about its economic situation.
- Baires is awesome but I don't like its recent developments
- As being so widely influenced by italians and spaniards, argentinians have inherited most of our defects: football and a deep catholicism
- Les malvinas sont anglais
- I think that, if the country problems will be fixed, it could lead south america with Brazil toward a new dawn.
- Rip Oesterheld and Solano Lopez
- Pelè is better than Maradona
- Take back the Rodriguez sisters please.
- you have the best meat ever
- I want to have some mate


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

WrathChild said:


> Google tells me she was, I honestly didn't remember.
> 
> So you watched that shit in Brazil too? :lol:
> Everybody here secretely watched that show as kids, though noone would admit it. If you were asked it was like 'pfffft, noo, course I don't watch that. It's for girls'. And then you'd get home from school and sit through it like it was the best thing ever.
> I don't remember any of it, though.


There was a local version of it. It was definitely a girl thing but occasionally yes. :laugh:


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Argentina, as well as other Spanish-speaking countries is very present in the Spanish media. The relationship and the image between Spain and Argentina is a bit of love and hate. Spain has many business interests and that has brought problems such as the nationalization of enterprises and diplomatic tensions. But we remember too when Argentina received many Spanish immigrants when it was one of the richest countries in the world and Spain one of the poorest. So It's a close relationship, with love and hate  But much more love than hate of course. 

The main problem is Spain and Argentina have terrible politician (My opinión about Cristina Fernández is the same as the President of Uruguay has about her :lol:. And my opinión about my First Minister is similar too :lol::lol And when a bad politician can't solve the problems of his country he usually find enemies in other places to distract the people. Bad Argentinean and Spanish politician have often complicated relations between the two countries. but between the people the relationship is very good.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there any viable opposition in Argentina? I have to agree with the sentiment about the current incumbents being a huge liability to the country. Cristina is like the South American Berlusconi only with less ompa ompa parties.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Colombia also has the most famous living writer of the Spanish language, and the second most read book in the history of Hispanic literature. Also the most famous living sculptor of the region.

Export of TV production is huge, like Argentina in the 90's.

It also exported the genre of music that was appropriated by almost every country in the region: Cumbia.

I'm not saying Colombia is more culturally influential than Argentina, but please don't reduce Colombia's influence to Juanes and Shakira.




jartmo said:


> Colombia produced a couple of artists of international projection like no other (Shakira, Juanes) but I don't think it reaches the level of cultural influence of Argentina among other spanish speaking countries.
> 
> If we consider visual arts, literature, cinema, television, sports, music, etc. I'd say the influence of spanish speakin countries, historically, ranks as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

jartmo said:


> Colombia produced a couple of artists of international projection like no other (Shakira, Juanes) but I don't think it reaches the level of cultural influence of Argentina among other spanish speaking countries.
> 
> If we consider visual arts, literature, cinema, television, sports, music, etc. I'd say the influence of spanish speakin countries, historically, ranks as follows:
> 
> ...


In Romania at least, we get loads more Colombian stuff, including music (not only Shakira and Juanes, but also Carlos Vives and J Balvin - shamefully yes, he had 2 nr. 1 hits here), Gabriel Garcia Marquez is surely the biggest name in spanish literature today, way ahead of anyone from Spain even. I dunno, I get Colombia as being more visible here at least...

This is at least my impression, and I have no reason for bias as I am nor really Colombian and I like most Hispanic cultural products regardless of countries of origin (in fact, musc-wise, I like Argentinian band Miranda more than any Colombian artist).

One thing I like from Argentina is the wa rioplatenese Spanish sounds. The "double ll=j" is ony of my favourite twists to Spanish pronounciation.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Juanes or Shakira its just a tiny piece of what colombia offers to the music, serously. Most commercial, not saying the best.

Probably to the man who said likes Miranda probably would like Esteman or maybe Monsieur Perine from Colombia. Talkin about of modern and that type of music.

What Argentina has its the advantage of having more contact with europe which makes their groups of music more reacheble to the european Market probably.

Saying this I do think Argentina in more past times was the best in terms of rock in spanish. They have great bands. we can not denied Argentina oslo offers great thinks in terms of music and arts, like other southamerican countries.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Soda Estéreo. :cheers:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Miranda! ♥


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

And New Jersey


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

A wild guess, I'd say that rougly 40% of Argentineans have Italian surnames (paternal). In Uruguay it's like 25%. Some regions of Argentina are notoriously more "italian", like Santa Fé, where Italian descendants are obviously the majority.

Of course, the Italians mingled with the rest, so paternal surname is just a hint.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Argentina, to me, is large, good at soccer, and a mix of Spanish and Italian ancestry with a sprinkle of old Nazis.


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

why have so many of you guys mentioned nazis when talking about our ancestry? I guess germans comes fourth after frenchs and I would say only a few were actually nazis. Most germans-argentineans i've known were of jews-germans or volga-germans origins. It catch my attention as i've never met anyone of "nazi ancestry", perhaps its just an stereotype.


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

it's a Joke. Like in the final episode of Seinfeld, when even the Soup Nazi said he had to move to Argentina.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

dammit Higuaìn 

0-1


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

sur_les_etoiles said:


> It catch my attention as i've never met anyone of "nazi ancestry", perhaps its just an stereotype.


It's just a stereotype that gets blown out of proportion.


----------



## pave_12 (Mar 4, 2013)

maybe there were a little bits of nazis in argentina but for example, schindler also came to argentina.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

jts1882 said:


> My Argentinian friends have always insisted that they have more Italian background. This is usually in response to being lumped together with other Spanish speaking Latin Americans. I think they (and Chileans) would like to being considered the southern equivalent of Canada and the USA, with Hispanic America in the middle.


I wouldn't lumped Chile together in this regard. Indigenous element seems to be very strong in Chile. Argentina, Uruguay and southern Brazil, on the other hand, are indeed overwhelming European, with Italians forming the largest group.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Telfordboy said:


> It looks like a beautiful country but they like to call us pirates, think of us as evil colonialists and its just not worth mentioning the islands that must not be named.
> I'd love to visit Buenos Aires.


Just because our President calls you that way it doesn't mean Argentines in general think the same way (you may have noted she doesn't precisely represent what we want, but what SHE wants). We have no problem with British people


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

sur_les_etoiles said:


> why have so many of you guys mentioned nazis when talking about our ancestry? I guess germans comes fourth after frenchs and I would say only a few were actually nazis. Most germans-argentineans i've known were of jews-germans or volga-germans origins. It catch my attention as i've never met anyone of "nazi ancestry", perhaps its just an stereotype.


Because after the second world war many nazis, including several prominent figures fled Europe for the South American cone.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratlines_(World_War_II)

Of course other nazis also fled to other places or just laid low within Europe hoping nobody would recognise who they were, anything to evade prosecution or imprisonment.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I wouldn't lumped Chile together in this regard. Indigenous element seems to be very strong in Chile. Argentina, Uruguay and southern Brazil, on the other hand, are indeed overwhelming European, with Italians forming the largest group.


I base it on the Chileans I've met, which are largely from the wealthier sector. My area of work when in the US had a large number of Chileans and Argentinians so I got to know many as boss, employee, workmate and/or friend.

_Edit_: And as PT says in the next post, I meant cultural and attitude.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I wouldn't lumped Chile together in this regard. Indigenous element seems to be very strong in Chile. Argentina, Uruguay and southern Brazil, on the other hand, are indeed overwhelming European, with Italians forming the largest group.


I think he is not talking about skin ,just a general view .....lol

Enviado desde mi XT890 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

jts1882 said:


> _Edit_: And as PT says in the next post, I meant cultural and attitude.


Well, I can't tell then. I know virtually nothing about Chilean cultural habits and attitudes.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, I forgot a couple of Argentinians I met once, in a bar in West Philly. They had very posh English accents, a bit like Prince Charles but more formal, probably because they went to the same school in Scotland. They were polo players. Very nice chaps, in a very proper English way.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another lovely thing about Argentina: This old Chrysler factory with a race track on the roof, most likely inspired by the Fiat plant in Turin. :cheers:









http://allautofreaks.blogspot.no/2011/01/amazing-secret-rooftop-test-track.html

Sadly it seems like the race track have long since been removed (unless I'm wrong about the location).


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Never heard about this plant. Sweet!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

But they really should have preserved the roof race track like they did in Italy (which btw can be seen in the original The Italian Job).


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Do they even still make Chryslers there? That was a long time ago, wasn't it?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ The original Chrysler Argentina company (which that plant belonged to) was sold out to Volkswagen in 1979. Since then a new Chrysler company manufacturing Jeep Cherokees and Grand Cherokees in Cordoba have been formed, according to this site: http://www.allpar.com/world/argentina.html


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mendoza


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Loved this channel in the middle of a park! That's indeed very beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Lovely Mendoza as always! :cheers:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Guajiro1 said:


> If you do that someday, you MUST visit Mendoza. It's the country's fourth largest city and I consider it to be the 2nd most beautiful city we have


I was about to go one year ago cause a good friend of mine lives now in Chile but he went on holiday and, even though I didn't care and I was wanting to go there either way (Montevideo-BsAs-Rosario-Córdoba-Mendoza-Santiago), the guy travelling with me said no and we ended up going to Israel.

The city looks great. And I'm sure that the vineyards do so :drool:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

wow mendoza!

these argentinian second-line cities keeps delivering!


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

How's the economy of Argentina these days? Also, how's the murder rate and violent crime rate in Argentina?

From what I know and heard, at the moment, Argentina in general is more dangerous than Chile BUT safer than Brazil (in terms of overall violent crime rates and murder/homicide rates)

Just a comment 

P.S.
With that said though, I do hope that *some* of the Argentinians can show more sportsmanship when visiting athletes and sports participants from overseas visit your country to compete in sporting events.

Because last year, a certain boxing incident led to a riot which caused injuries to our Filipino boxer along with his entourage.

A number of Filipinos were angered by the behavior of Lazarte as well as by the fans who threw chairs and bottles at Casimero (our Filipino boxer who competed in that event)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luis_Alberto_Lazarte






Thankfully though, the International Boxing Federation banned that asshole from boxing FOR LIFE


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

weird said:


> I was about to go one year ago cause a good friend of mine lives now in Chile but he went on holiday and, even though I didn't care and I was wanting to go there either way (Montevideo-BsAs-Rosario-Córdoba-Mendoza-Santiago), *the guy travelling with me said no and we ended up going to Israel.*
> 
> The city looks great. And I'm sure that the vineyards do so :drool:


That was a small change of plans, wasn't it?:lol:

Here's a video that reminds us a little about Argentina's past importance in the world stage :lol:






Also, it is said that Walt Disney's "Disney World" was inspired by the Argentine theme park "The Republic of Children" in La Plata city, wich he visited years before the construction of his own theme park.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

weird said:


> I was about to go one year ago cause a good friend of mine lives now in Chile but he went on holiday and, even though I didn't care and I was wanting to go there either way (Montevideo-BsAs-Rosario-Córdoba-Mendoza-Santiago), the guy travelling with me said no and we ended up going to Israel.
> 
> The city looks great. And I'm sure that the vineyards do so :drool:


Please, don´t forget Mar del Plata

SIZE="4"]Mar del Plata
[/SIZE]










Una gran ciudad que con sus 600 mil habitantes y 900 mil en su área metropolitana no deja de crecer.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Mar del Plata is mostly a summer resort of have it a lot of events going on the rest of the year? Looks quite well-maintained. Tenéis un país precioso..



Guajiro1 said:


> That was a small change of plans, wasn't it?:lol:
> 
> Here's a video that reminds us a little about Argentina's past importance in the world stage :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha lovely Goofy. But now on a serious note, Argentina has been one of the most important countries in the 20th century for my taste. Still for Spaniards it keeps the attention when we speak about the richest countries in the continent, above Chile (in our collective thinking). As we say "quien tuvo, retuvo". Also, we have a little idea about famous people there, mostly musicians, athletes, politicians, etc. while other countries of the region are pretty unknown in that regard.

PS: And yes it was a huge change of plans but go figure. He was more keen on seeing our friend there rather than visiting the country I suppose


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

weird said:


> Mar del Plata is mostly a summer resort of have it a lot of events going on the rest of the year? Looks quite well-maintained. Tenéis un país precioso..


It's a fully grown city, it has concerts, it's own film festival, factories (like the one belonging to Havanna, maybe you know it) a port, a sports complex, etc.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Guajiro1 said:


> It's a fully grown city, it has concerts, it's own film festival, factories (like the one belonging to Havanna, maybe you know it) a port, a sports complex, etc.


Havana the rum company?

I knew about the sports complex. Allí fue donde Delpo le sacó los calzones del orto a Nadal.. que ni fue :tongue2:

I will check some more pics in your subforum these days :yes:


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

weird said:


> Havana the rum company?
> 
> I knew about the sports complex. Allí fue donde Delpo le sacó los calzones del orto a Nadal.. que ni fue :tongue2:
> 
> I will check some more pics in your subforum these days :yes:


Actually, Havanna, the bar coffee company(?) http://www.havanna.com.ar/index.html

If you want to see more pics about Mar del Plata, you should check this link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718064&page=41&highlight=mar+del+plata


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

weird said:


> *Havana the rum company?*
> 
> I knew about the sports complex. Allí fue donde Delpo le sacó los calzones del orto a Nadal.. que ni fue :tongue2:
> 
> I will check some more pics in your subforum these days :yes:


That one is Cuban :lol: It's the bar coffee company as Nacho said, I thought maybe you would know about it because I heard it's a bit popular in Spain. 
And of course, you're always welcome to our subforums kay:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh since you said factory I don't know why but I imagined the rum company, that of course is Cuban (and part of the Government I think) :yes: 

I knew this brand also but I didn't know it was from Argentina!!!

And thanks for the link to the pics.

EDIT: I checked the pics and it does look alike Santander with the exception of the towers, that Santander does not have any. I loved those ancient buildings. They look quite majestic!


----------



## TurboEngine (Jun 2, 2013)

Horrible accent.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Mendoza is hot in summer ..


----------



## xxxriainxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

Argentina is a brand of corned beef in the Philippines.

Id like to visit esp in Patagonia. I heard a lot of your money in circulation there are counterfeit.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

xxxriainxxx said:


> Argentina is a brand of corned beef in the Philippines.
> 
> Id like to visit esp in Patagonia. *I heard a lot of your money in circulation there are counterfeit.*


Where?


----------



## pave_12 (Mar 4, 2013)

xxxriainxxx said:


> Argentina is a brand of corned beef in the Philippines.
> 
> Id like to visit esp in Patagonia. I heard a lot of your money in circulation there are counterfeit.


the last time i got a fake bill it was i think like 6 years ago, if you had the bad luck to end up with one you can go to the bank and they are going to give a real one.


----------



## xxxriainxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

Nacho_7 said:


> Where?


In Argentina? 





pave_12 said:


> the last time i got a fake bill it was i think like 6 years ago, if you had the bad luck to end up with one you can go to the bank and they are going to give a real one.



Not sure if you have seen the show Scam City: Buenos Aires. Guy got told even counterfeit money comes from the bank. The show was quite a hit. Check it out and let me know what you think because according to that show, counterfeiting is so widespread there.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

xxxriainxxx said:


> In Argentina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is mostly in taxis. Here you can check the anti-counterfection devices of Argentinian Peso:

http://www.bcra.gov.ar/


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

xxxriainxxx said:


> In Argentina?
> 
> Not sure if you have seen the show Scam City: Buenos Aires. Guy got told even counterfeit money comes from the bank. The show was quite a hit. Check it out and let me know what you think because according to that show, counterfeiting is so widespread there.


I've never seen, personally, a counterfeit. But I have heard stories of some tourists being cheated by taxi drivers.


----------



## xxxriainxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

^^

This was the show:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E045QWz9qk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I've seen many serial drama/soap operas from Mexico, Venezuela, Colombia, Peru but not a single one from Argentina.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Theres is now big city in the world where scamers doesn´t exist seriously.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

I think Argentina is the daughter of Spain and Italy :lol:


----------



## pave_12 (Mar 4, 2013)

xxxriainxxx said:


> ^^
> 
> This was the show:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E045QWz9qk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


i think the show may be a set up, when he goes to costanera sur, and they told him that he has a fake bill, when he gives a 100 pesos bill, and says that the taxi driver give it to him, that is a lie, how can he get a 100 pesos bill on change when the 100 pesos bill is the biggest and the taxi only cost 10 pesos?


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Its TV guys. :lol: probably the scamer does exist, but all in that show its given by script, everything is written to make drama, make you scared, make you cry, or make you laughft. XD
And it has more rating if the topic its something bad, because by nature human its so morbid. XD They just gave you exactly what your insticts want.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

xxxriainxxx said:


> In Argentina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched that show. When it finished I thought "Well, this surely won't be good publicity for the city" :lol:
But I agree with pave_12, how could the taxi driver give him $100 on change when it's the biggest bill?


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

i think the people of argentina seem to hate mexicans, maybe not all of them, but its what ive gathered from this site and others, plus first hand accounts from other poeple who travel there alot and or have had interactions via business trips and dealings, e.g my fathers experiences with them, why you hate us so much?


----------



## xxxriainxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

Guajiro1 said:


> I watched that show. When it finished I thought "Well, this surely won't be good publicity for the city" :lol:
> But I agree with pave_12, how could the taxi driver give him $100 on change when it's the biggest bill?


I think what happened was a switcheroo. The taxi driver switched his money with a fake 100.


----------



## pave_12 (Mar 4, 2013)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> i think the people of argentina seem to hate mexicans, maybe not all of them, but its what ive gathered from this site and others, plus first hand accounts from other poeple who travel there alot and or have had interactions via business trips and dealings, e.g my fathers experiences with them, why you hate us so much?


that is true in some parts of the society mostly on the high class, all my friends sadly are very racist about other nationalities of latin america, except for uruaguay and chile.

but i don't have any problem with mexicans, my father is friends with someone on the argentinian embasy in mexico.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> i think the people of argentina seem to hate mexicans, maybe not all of them, but its what ive gathered from this site and others, plus first hand accounts from other poeple who travel there alot and or have had interactions via business trips and dealings, e.g my fathers experiences with them, why you hate us so much?


I could argue that Mexicans hate us too, because they're always insulting us on internet sites. It's just a lot of people trolling on the internet, where they're safe.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I think of Argentina and this is the first thing that pops into my mind:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

IThomas said:


> I think Argentina is the daughter of Spain and Italy :lol:


A daughter who now has an evil stepmother:lol:.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

I also think about Madonna but more about that memorable concert and DVD that she bring to south america in 2009

:master:


----------



## gehenaus (Jan 30, 2013)

Few good things come to mind I am afraid. 
The Falklands war and the incessant sabre rattling.
Maradona.
Argentina is also used a case study to demonstrate hyper-inflation.

Your one saving grace is Messi.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

They have had some good scientists, e.g. Milstein.


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

Also, Favaloro. True real life hero.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Favaloro


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

jartmo said:


> Also, Favaloro. True real life hero.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Favaloro


Don't know him, but he's more a physician than a scientist and not really in the same league as the two I mentioned, one of the fathers of neuroscience and one of the major figures in immunology. (_Edit_: I'm not trying to be dismissive about Favaloro, its the esteem I hold these two in, among the important scientists of all time.)

There are quite a few Argentines doing excellent research, mainly in the USA. Lutz Birnbaumer deserves a mention, as he was very unlucky not to share the nobel prize with Gilman and Rodbell. He was the key postdoc on the work with Gilman (minions don't get the prize) and made major contributions of his own later.

I have a little anecdote about Cesar Milstein. When in grad-school he gave us an informal presentation just after the Falklands war. He started the seminar with a comment about how he was going to discuss protection from foreign invasions.

I've always loved these figures from Cajal (_even if not Argentinian_ :doh: ):


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ I'll enumerate the answers in the order you asked me:
> 
> 1- It's slowly growing, but we've been having a big infltion since 2 years ago.
> 2- No.
> ...


They are friends now


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Motul said:


> Whaaaat? It was one of the most elegant and impressive avenues in the world! Now it's brutalist, Brazilian style (Sao Paulo).
> 
> With the transformation of 9 de Julio, Bs As un-europeanized itself and south Americanized more.


This doesn't make sense. Brazilian and South American avenues in general and historically are wide and with many trees:









http://www.em.com.br/app/noticia/ge...no-ranking-de-calcadas-e-acessibilidade.shtml









http://imgsapp.impresso.em.com.br/a...2013/01/02/63186/res20130101213610194168e.jpg

Specially in the tropical countries where trees bring a reliefe from sun.

However BRTs are spreading throughout the continent because we need more public transport and at least many of our cities can't afford building several subway lines in a short time:



Charles Tôrres said:


> 38. Av. Antônio Carlos, uma das mais largas avenidas da cidade, com 8 ou 10 faixas pra carro e 4 faixas pra ônibus. Eu estava tirando
> fotos do centro próximo à essa via:


And even with the busway and several lanes we kept the greenery in some places:









http://www.sobrebelohorizonte.com.b...hp?page=171&osCsid=lbojbpcu3gco4rmb4njjm0gfn7









http://portalpbh.pbh.gov.br/pbh/ecp...not&idConteudo=57580&pIdPlc=&app=salanoticias

You can't see in this pic but this last avenue is right now full of flowers.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> And what is "European" about 9 de Julio? The decay buildings or its non-human scale? Some forumers are just caricatures...


For once I agree with you. 9 de Julio looks indeed way too wide, but I still wish that green area would have stayed. And if they really had to convert it into a bus lane, they could at least buy some new buses, those buses in photos look at least 20 years old hno:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Yes, Argentinian infrastructure looks very decrepit.




Fred_ said:


> This doesn't make sense. Brazilian and South American avenues in general and historically are wide and with many trees:


And we could mention cities like Maringá, Porto Alegre and many traditional neighbourhoods all over Brazil. It's pointless though: he's the typical La Plaza forumer, one of the oldest. We know what they do.


----------



## WrestleMania (Aug 23, 2013)

Is the UEFA Champions League famous in Argentina ?

I bet your favourite team is Barcelona because of Messi


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

WrestleMania said:


> Is the UEFA Champions League famous in Argentina ?
> 
> I bet your favourite team is Barcelona because of Messi


UEFA is very popular in south america in general


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Motul said:


> Whaaaat? It was one of the most elegant and impressive avenues in the world! Now it's brutalist, Brazilian style (Sao Paulo).
> 
> With the transformation of 9 de Julio, Bs As un-europeanized itself and south Americanized more.


:nuts:

You don t know many avenues, so


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

WrestleMania said:


> Is the UEFA Champions League famous in Argentina ?
> 
> I bet your favourite team is Barcelona because of Messi


Nop, "our" favourite team is Racing Club, because it´s the best.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Nacho_7 said:


> Nop, "our" favourite team is Racing Club, because it´s the best.


he's talking about the UEFA.


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

My girlfriend is from Rosário.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Yes, Argentinian infrastructure looks very decrepit.


No more than Brazilian's one.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

What's the best area of BA to stay in for a week? Palermo? It'd be nice to be surrounded by cafes, bars, street life etc.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

city_thing said:


> What's the best area of BA to stay in for a week? Palermo? It'd be nice to be surrounded by cafes, bars, street life etc.


Palermo is beautiful but I think Recoleta is more pedestrian friendly and concentrates more activities. Both districts have an impressive amount of parks and squares.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

People are freaking out too much about 9 de Julio Avenue. Yes it had more trees before but like some forumers have said, the avenue looked much older and less modern before Metrobus project. Now there are new squares, new bus stops, at street level the avenue looks more modern and less decaying. 
What some people haven't mentioned is that thanks to Metrobus project the streets of downtown (where there are a massive amount of ''European'' buildings) Buenos Aires are now free and clear of public transport meaning that Historic districts of the city are much more walkable.

Anyways, 9 de Julio was never really European looking at all. If you want to see a European and big avenue you should check out photos of Avenida del Libertador. It is very posh and wide, 9 de Julio is really dense and is hardly the most beautiful avenue in Buenos Aires.
Libertador, Alcorta, Santa Fe, Paseo Colon and Cordoba are much nicer.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
With such old buses, it looks anything but modern. Also, few things are worse for a city than a BTR. It destroys a neighbourhood as quickly as an elevated highway.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> With such old buses, it looks anything but modern. Also, few things are worse for a city than a BTR. It destroys a neighbourhood as quickly as an elevated highway.


Believe it or not many of those buses are brand new, local factories deliver the buses that way because the owners of the bus lines want to keep tradition in their vehicles. If you take out the buses the avenue looks more contemporary than before, at street level things don't look as strange as they do from above.

Anyways, you cannot deny that 9 de Julio is* not *a neighborhood and that it's function is basically similar to a highway with so many lanes.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
I've never been to Buenos Aires but I can easily see the avenue kinda works as an expressay. In any case, it doesn't mean it's ok cutting so many trees and to build this horrible thing. They could have created exclusive bus lines on the right lanes, avoiding the devastation. Thanks God in São Paulo, they're opting for the "right" option instead of destroying the city.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> *I've never been to Buenos Aires* but I can easily see the avenue kinda works as an expressay. In any case, it doesn't mean it's ok cutting so many trees and to build this horrible thing. They could have created exclusive bus lines on the right lanes, avoiding the devastation. Thanks God in São Paulo, they're opting for the "right" option instead of destroying the city.


It's very clear you have never visited Buenos Aires. Can you imagine putting express lanes for buses right in front of hotel properties and office buildings?

Don't worry about the trees, new species have been planted that are more appropriate for the surroundings while the trees that were originally in the avenue have been moved to other parks in the city. Lots of those trees went to Parque Thays.

I like the Metrobus project, it has meant that the historic downtown quarters are much more pedestrian friendly and have had a makeover. Much better for tourists to visit because downtown looks more beautiful. (The streets of downtown used to be 70% street and 30% sidewalk, now that has been reversed)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
What's the problem? The much narrower Paulista Avenue (one of São Paulo financial centres) got exclusive lanes for buses and taxis on the right lane. From the pics posted, I see they could have easily done the same in Buenos Aires. The impact would be minimum.

It's pointless to plant trees in a park on the other side of the city. For one thing, trees in the streets have a completely different function from trees in parks. They're not comparable.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> What's the problem? The much narrower Paulista Avenue (one of São Paulo financial centres) got exclusive lanes for buses and taxis on the right lane. From the pics posted, they could have easily do the same in Buenos Aires. The impact would be minimum.
> 
> It's pointless to plant trees in a park on the other side of the city. For one thing, trees in the streets have a completely different function from trees in parks. They're not comparable.


Exactly. The much narrower Paulista Avenue. You can't compare transit on 9 de Julio with transit on Paulista. Both ends of 9 de Julio are highways.
Paulista is much better planned from the start, it's easier to have dedicated lanes under those circumstances.

Ok, sure, maybe the project is ugly for a lot of people (I don't think it is) but the avenue is much safer at night, it has a facelift, got buses out of historic quarters and reduces waiting time for passengers in buses and drivers in their cars. It's an idea that can be improved, of course, but it's a good start. In the future they will probably put in better bus stops. 

About the trees, give them some time to grow and make the avenue look a little more natural.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I never really thought 9 de Julio looked that good - kinda like a freeway carving through the city.

If it were me in charge, I'd move the whole thing under ground, except for local traffic streets at the side. Turn the ground above into a giant park and a green lung for BA. 

And DarkLite, thanks for your advice. Is Recoleta better than Palermo for public transport/Subte? And what things should are must-see for BA?

I've REALLY wanted to visit for years, Argentina has always been the one country I really wanted to see. And now I'm flying all the way from Australia to visit.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

city_thing said:


> I never really thought 9 de Julio looked that good - kinda like a freeway carving through the city.
> 
> If it were me in charge, I'd move the whole thing under ground, except for local traffic streets at the side. Turn the ground above into a giant park and a green lung for BA.
> 
> ...


The Subte passes through Palermo and Recoleta but it is more convenient for Palermo because the main attractions of Palermo are very close to the stations while in Recoleta a lot of squares and parks are a 15-20 minute walk away from the nearest stations, although Santa Fe avenue in Recoleta is right on top of Subte stations, one of the most beautiful avenues in town. If you have questions you can ask them in the *Visit Argentina thread*

About things to see, I will send you a list of things that are of particular interest to your PM.

Good luck with your trip! Hope you have a good time.


----------



## .baby gurl. (Sep 23, 2008)

I've always wanted to go to Argentina and I don't know why.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Tango, soccer and a very European capital. Also, this song:


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

city_thing said:


> I never really thought 9 de Julio looked that good - kinda like a freeway carving through the city.
> 
> If it were me in charge, I'd move the whole thing under ground, except for local traffic streets at the side. Turn the ground above into a giant park and a green lung for BA.
> 
> ...


You should visit the Colon Theater, the National Arts Museum (free ticket), the Japanese Garden, of course there are many tourist sites that will be recommended upon your arrival.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Argentina looks like a beautiful country, especially the far South and there is some very nice architecture. Chile has better road signs though, sorry.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Argentina looks like a beautiful country, especially the far South and there is some very nice architecture. Chile has better road signs though, sorry.


True!

Actually we were talking about this yesterday in the latin forum and we end up with the conclusion that Chile is the only country in south america with acceptable road signs (Vienna convention on road sign) and the worst is Colombia.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> ****, how did they let this happen? hno: My respect and positive views about Argentinians just dropped sharply hno:


Actually, we didn't. The city's council had not given permission to make this but the city's governor built it anyway (Note: the governor is from an opposition party).


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Argentina looks like a beautiful country, especially the far South and there is some very nice architecture. Chile has better road signs though, *sorry*.


Ok, that's not your fault. et: :lol:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

A video showing the variety of landscapes of my country and the regions where they're found shown over a map of Argentina with its provincial division, acompannied by Argentine music  *(The names of the places are shown in white letters at the bottom of the pics)*.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

I love Argentinian traditional music, (actually any old Latin american traditional rhythm that dates back some centuries, the real ones), when I hear Argentina this along with other images and characters comes to my mind:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmm.. before looking at the rest of the thread:

-a very large nation with beautiful nature
-dictatorship and killings of own citizens
-lots of poverty and inequality
-loves beef
-high crime rate
-nice looking women
-doesn't respect borders of foreign nations
-lots of coups and infighting
-large capital city
-highly religious
-good at football
-still haven't settled it's debts from it's bankruptcy
-tango


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ I can see some inconsistencies in your list but I'm sure Argies will correct you ASAP.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^well they are certainly better than us in football - that makes them "good at it" in my book


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

BringMe said:


> ^^ I can see some inconsistencies in your list but I'm sure Argies will correct you ASAP.


The thread title is "what do you think of Argentina"... If he thinks that about the country then it is just fine.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Guajiro1 said:


> Actually, we didn't. The city's council had not given permission to make this but the city's governor built it anyway (Note: the governor is from an opposition party).


You still let this happen anyway.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

We have the Argentinian Datolo in our team now:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clubeatleticomineiro/9511057673/

He's doing a good job so far. He played for a couple of times and already scored. kay:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

FREKI said:


> Hmm.. before looking at the rest of the thread:
> 
> -a very large nation with beautiful nature
> -dictatorship and killings of own citizens
> ...


Those blacked are wrong, but your impression was very close to reality


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

FREKI said:


> Hmm.. before looking at the rest of the thread:
> 
> -a very large nation with beautiful nature
> -dictatorship and killings of own citizens *In 1976/82*
> ...


...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Guajiro1 said:


> Those blacked are wrong, but your impression was very close to reality


Please explain to me how they are wrong - I see no indications of any wrongs there..


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

FREKI said:


> Please explain to me how they are wrong - I see no indications of any wrongs there..


Where did you get the idea of "dictatorship killing its own citizens"? I think that's the craziest one.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

FREKI said:


> Please explain to me how they are wrong - I see no indications of any wrongs there..


You gave your thoughts without saying what time you're using. For instance: "dictatorship and killings of own citizens". This happened 30 years ago. Were you talking about the past or the present? Do you think there's always a good chance of that going on again or not? Try to ellaborate more.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

BringMe said:


> Where did you get the idea of "dictatorship killing its own citizens"? I think that's the craziest one.


In my opinion he make a historical appreciation, although it sounds weird, is as saying that Germany sounds like a dictatorship which kills its own citizens because the Nazis.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

FREKI said:


> Hmm.. before looking at the rest of the thread:





> -a very large nation with beautiful nature


No doubt about that. Deserts, forests, mountain ranges, rain forests, wetlands, glaciers, beaches and more. 



> -nice looking women


For the most part, yes.



> -dictatorship and killings of own citizens


Last time this happened was between 1976 and 1983.



> -lots of poverty and inequality


Mostly correct, while high for European standards it's low for Latin American average



> -loves beef


Very true



> -very high crime rate


Depends. Robberies are something to be cautious of in some parts of cities but homicide rate is one of the lowest in the Western Hemisphere



> -doesn't respect borders of foreign nations


I don't know where you got this impression from. The only territorial issue that hasn't been formally resolved involves several square kms of glaciers in the Chilean border but that is a far cry from hostility and has more to do with difficulty of establishing a border on ice camps.



> -lots of coups and infighting


Again, last time there was a coup was in 1976 and the period between 1976 and 1983 was the last time there was any ''infighting''



> -large capital city


Absolutely. Around 31% of the national population lives in the Buenos Aires metropolitan area.



> -highly religious


For the most part, no. But with the ascension of Pope Francis Catholicism is being looked at a bit more favorably.



> -good at football


Probably right.



> -still haven't settled it's debts from it's bankruptcy


Other Argentine forumers might answer this better.



> -tango


Of course, a tradition some young people are keeping alive. 

I'd say you are around 80% right in your first impressions before entering the thread.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Argentina is a "decay" country for brazilians but don't cryyy for meee Argeeentinaaa!!!


----------



## Bluetof (Aug 19, 2012)

Perde no futebol pro Brasil, só isso.


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

Rekarte said:


> Argentina is a "decay" country for brazilians but don't cryyy for meee Argeeentinaaa!!!





Bluetof said:


> Perde no futebol pro Brasil, só isso.



Idiots!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Rekarte said:


> Argentina is a "decay" country for brazilians but don't cryyy for meee Argeeentinaaa!!!


lol, you never have had anything productive to say in the Skybar section anyways to be honest.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

FREKI said:


> -still haven't settled it's debts from it's bankruptcy


I think Nestor Kirchner payed off all our debts at once in 2006, it's just that we acquired new ones in the subsequent years


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

No he didn't.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ You're right, I just checked  what he did was a debt restucturing that allowed us to pay much of it


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

I would add the unpredicable economy, extremely good-looking cities, great climate and mate


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Our music is in Breaking Bad!!:banana::lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Fred_ said:


> You gave your thoughts without saying what time you're using. For instance: "dictatorship and killings of own citizens". This happened 30 years ago. Were you talking about the past or the present?


I'm talking about Argentina, not past or present..

I have not mentioned a single thing that didn't happen in my lifetime.. and as most people my views, knowledge and opinion on places are based on the events one experience..



Fred_ said:


> Do you think there's always a good chance of that going on again or not? Try to ellaborate more.


I certainly hope not, but history DO have a tendency to repeat itself..


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

FREKI said:


> I'm talking about Argentina, not past or present..
> 
> I have not mentioned a single thing that didn't happen in my lifetime.. and as most people my views, knowledge and opinion on places are based on the events one experience..
> 
> I certainly hope not, but history DO have a tendency to repeat itself..


The way you say things doesn't make sense at all. Question was very clear: Are you talking about the past of Argentina or its present? Your answer: I'm talking about Argentina. :crazy:

Some people die in a loot and somehow you relate it to a dictatorship that came up due to cold war tensions. And don't even come with this " my views, knowledge and opinion on places are based on the events one experience.." thing. I'm quite sure you don't see events you experience as most of people, not even considering Denmark's people only. I haven't seen none Danish sharing your views in or out of the board. :nuts:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23903926


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

FREKI said:


>


That was something that happened because of a bad decision by the government (one of many), it all eneded like 3 days later.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Fred_ said:


> The way you say things doesn't make sense at all. Question was very clear: Are you talking about the past of Argentina or its present? Your answer: I'm talking about Argentina. :crazy:


I AM talking about Argentina - how hard can that be to understand? :| 




Fred_ said:


> Some people die in a loot and somehow you relate it to a dictatorship that came up due to cold war tensions.


Any relating is on your part, I just pointed out that it's not exactly an island of stability after the remark about everything being "30 years ago"..




Fred_ said:


> And don't even come with this " my views, knowledge and opinion on places are based on the events one experience.." thing. I'm quite sure you don't see events you experience as most of people, not even considering Denmark's people only. I haven't seen none Danish sharing your views in or out of the board. :nuts:


When you refraze that into a coherent sentence then I'll do my best to answer it, but in the current form I do not fully undertand what you mean..

I answered the thread topic and my views on a nation, be it Argentina, Canada or Sweden will always be based on past and present.. so when asked what I think of Argentina my initial post was and is what I think of it on the top of my head - if you have a problem with my thoughts that is *your *problem as all thinsg I listed are factual and reality based..


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just for people to know, this is the top 10 biggest cities in Argentina with their respective populations:

*1- Buenos Aires: 13.176.866
2- Córdoba: 1.378.000
3- Rosario: 1.193.605
4- Mendoza: 1.086.126
5- La Plata: 894.253
6- San Miguel de Tucumán: 770.570
7- Mar del Plata: 765.000
8- Santa Fe: 653.073
9- Salta: 554.125
10- San Juan: 471.389*


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Metros or municipalities?


----------



## kallakalu (Aug 12, 2008)

A humility country...


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Guajiro1 said:


> *Argentine cars (yes, we had our own automotive industry  ):*
> 
> *A reminiscence of our past as an industrial nation*


Which of these models are still assembled nowadays? Isn't Argentina still mostly industrial?


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

My impression of Argentina: A beautiful country, with beautiful cities and rich culture and food BUT the BEST example of how a bad government can destroy an economy (Ukraine is another good example). In 1910 Argentina was richer than Spain, France, Germany, Korea, Japan... nearly at the level of US and British Empire. And today? Sure it's still rich in South America (but fallen behind Chile), but nothing special in global terms... I wish Argentina can return to its past glory... but the economic management is STILL terrible :/


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Fred_ said:


> Which of these models are still assembled nowadays? Isn't Argentina still mostly industrial?


None, Siam Di Tella closed in the 80s and IKA was bought by Renault. We do produce trains, buses and military aircraft though. 
Argentina is very industrialized (we have some multinational companies), but it has always been a mostly agrarian country.



NicSA said:


> My impression of Argentina: A beautiful country, with beautiful cities and rich culture and food BUT the BEST example of how a bad government can destroy an economy (Ukraine is another good example). In 1910 Argentina was richer than Spain, France, Germany, Korea, Japan... nearly at the level of US and British Empire. And today? Sure it's still rich in South America *(but fallen behind Chile)*, but nothing special in global terms... I wish Argentina can return to its past glory... but the economic management is STILL terrible :/


That's false, Argentina is still the third largest economy in Latin America, just behind Brazil and Mexico. In everything else you wrote, I completely agree.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Guajiro1 said:


> None, Siam Di Tella closed in the 80s and IKA was bought by Renault. We do produce trains, buses and military aircraft though.
> Argentina is very industrialized (we have some multinational companies), but it has always been a mostly agrarian country.


Which military aircraft? This one? 



Guajiro1 said:


>


What's the name of them? Post more on the Fighters Jet of the World Thread!

:soapbox:

BTW, one of the links of this post I quoted is broken.


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

i think nicsa meant to say we are wealthier in terms of social wealth, not the size of the economy which says anything (India has a much bigger economy but less social improving for instance),in that case yes, we are behind Chile now.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> Which military aircraft? This one?
> 
> What's the name of them? Post more on the Fighters Jet of the World Thread!
> 
> ...


Very funny... FAdeA is the main aircraft manufacturer in Argentina, currently the construction line of Pampa is still active


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

sur_les_etoiles said:


> i think nicsa meant to say we are wealthier in terms of social wealth, not the size of the economy which says anything (India has a much bigger economy but less social improving for instance),in that case yes, we are behind Chile now.


Human developent index.

Chile* 0.819*
Argentina*0.811 *

The difference is insignificant


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Nacho_7 said:


> Very funny...


Just to make it clear: I'm not making fun of Argentina.:tongue:



Nacho_7 said:


> Fadea is the main aircraft manufacturer* in *Argentina, currently the construction line of Pampa is still active


And which ones are *from* Argentina besides Fadea?
Great jet BTW! Unusual position of the wings.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> And which ones are *from* Argentina besides Fadea?


I don´t understand your question, FAdeA is the only manufacturer of planes for military purposes in the country.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Nacho_7 said:


> I don´t understand your question, FAdeA is the only manufacturer of planes for military purposes in the country.


Cual son las empresas que producen actualmente cualquier typo de avion creadas con capital argentino y actualmente remanescen argentinas? Escusa-me por el portunol.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ FAdeA is the only one.

Here I'll show you the models FAdeA produces:

*IA 58 Pucará* (these ones are from the Uruguayan Air Force):











*IA-63 Pampa:*










Argentina has produced many aircraft, train and car models throughout history but sadly most factories closed during the 80s and 90s because of the last dictatorship and neoliberal governments respectively.* There was a project for an Argentine fighter called the FMA Saia 90, but it got cancelled in the 90s. It is said that they're planning to revive the project and will begin making the planes in 2015. It was going to be this:*










*I hope they make it, it would be great for the country.*


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Guajiro, I loved the Pampas! You should post more pics on the Jet Fighters Thread of them in action. kay:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^..I like the Pampas and the rest of the country too. What about the beauty of the land and people, along with the culture, and the food and wine production also the music......Let's tango.....:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I just found a funny music video made in Buenos Aires called, in English, "Buenos Aires from the point of view of the Gringos (Soo Yankee)". Look:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

La Plata city quick overview


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like Argentina, I've been learning about its history and its truly fascinating.

Love Argentine cinema and the way you guys speak Spanish 

I've never been but based off from what I've seen on SSC its a must.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^..To get there from the US you have no jet lag because the time zones are almost identical and it is inexpressive compared to Europe. It is Europe with a S. American twist.....where else do they speak Spanish with an Italian accent. Where is a mountain as region that looks a lot like the Alps do they Tango? It is said BA is the Paris of the south........it also looks like Madrid. And pizza and pasta are served in Spanish or Italian restaurants along with paella and sangria??:crazy::nuts::?.....It is a blend of Europe, and highly educated, with a café culture......Let's Tango......:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Argentine national anthem


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Guajiro1 said:


> Argentine national anthem
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqBC3l7i7dk">YouTube Link</a>


One of the most boring anthem anthems 

It's sad but i have to say that.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ I would have agreed with you 2 weeks ago, I started liking it a few days ago  It is very long and I got tired when I had to hold the national flag all they way through the anthem on national days :lol: Anyway, I will always think the Soviet anthem is the best one...


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

my impressions of the country as per the photos I've seen are most of the inhabitants are good looking and most of the cities, even mid-sized and small, have multi-storied buildings. Also, it has one of the most natural landscapes in the world.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ I would have agreed with you 2 weeks ago, I started liking it a few days ago  It is very long and I got tired when I had to hold the national flag all they way through the anthem on national days :lol: Anyway, I will always think the Soviet anthem is the best one...


Wow is this what kirchmerism has come to?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Kirchnerism?! How dare you insult me that way! :lol: I wish for the day these corrupt and selfish b*tch and her minions leave the government :nuts:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ And they did cry for her, despite the horrible person she was :nuts:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ And they did cry for her, despite the horrible person she was :nuts:


Yeah, I hate madonna too


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ *I mean things like this:*

*"Evita" with General Franco*




























*She and Perón were well known nazi sympathizers... They allowed this during the war*










*This was in the Luna Park, a famous site for concerts in Buenos Aires* hno:


----------



## elser (Nov 28, 2009)

No es verdad, ese acto se hizo en el luna park en el año 1936 cuando Peron y Evita no existían en política ni gobernaban argentina, lo que si es cierto es que se dio asilo a muchos nazis pero a cambio de información tecnológica y militar, tal como hizo EE.UU


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

elser said:


> No es verdad, ese acto se hizo en el luna park en el año 1936 cuando Peron y Evita no existían en política ni gobernaban argentina, lo que si es cierto es que se dio asilo a muchos nazis pero a cambio de información tecnológica y militar, tal como hizo EE.UU


Esto no es el thread de l'argentina por los argentinos, pour plaisir abla en anglaise


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

elser said:


> No es verdad, ese acto se hizo en el luna park en el año 1936 cuando Peron y Evita no existían en política ni gobernaban argentina, lo que si es cierto es que se dio asilo a muchos nazis pero a cambio de información tecnológica y militar, tal como hizo EE.UU


Anyway, my grandpa had an anecdote about Evita herself and her anti-semitism.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Despite the government turmoil the country is a beautiful land. It's people are survives of hard times, which in turn has created a zest for life. Look at the tango, the unspoken passion of dance, and it thrives today. No other can claim it, it is uniquely Argentina's, it has evolved and has spread the world over.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I love this one: San Lorenzo March (I couldn't find it with English lyrics).


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

My city: Rosario


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

*BUENOS AIRES by Dustin Luke*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Skyline of Posadas city in north-eastern Argentina, in the border with Paraguay:


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Himno Nacional Argentino | Orquesta Sinfónica Nacional y Elena Roger
Argentina's National Anthem - National Symphonic Orchestra, with Elena Roger*






Official aperture of the just inaugurated 'Kirchner's Cultural Center' in Buenos Aires on the 25th.of May 2015.
Argentina's National Day.


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Santa Maria de los Buenos Aires*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the same pic from the other thread.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Guajiro1 said:


> I always thought the same about the geographical similarites of Argenitna and the USA. Patagonia in general combines landscapes of all around USA, canyons, mountains, deserts, glaciers, plateaus, forests, etc.
> 
> And yes, aside from Spanish influence, we've had a great Italian and French influence. There's also a great German and Swiss influence in Patagonia.
> 
> ...


I always thought the same about the geographic similarities with the US, Andes/Rocky mountains and deserts in the west and temperate pampas/prairies in the east and central region of both countries. 

On the other hand we have inverse weathers in the extremes with hot climate (also desert in the north and humid in the east) in the north and cold climate, glacial lakes, etc in the south/Patagonia in Argentina and the other way around in the US.

Also, both countries received the big inmigration waves that changed large parts of each country in the same historic periods. 


Also Argentine Gaucho and American cowboy, have quite similar cusoms and represen in both cases, the "conquest of the new and unexplored lands" in the 18th and 19th century in both countries.


----------

